
'Web 2.0' Crowd A Small Minority - bootload
http://searchengineland.com/070507-095250.php
======
jkush
Thanks for posting this. I have to keep reminding myself that a "web 2.0" site
isn't the only kind of viable web site. There are lots of sites that have lots
of visitors that are still firmly rooted in web 1.0 style.

